# What's your favorite forkilft/loader, and why?



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Title says it. Commercial and migratory input especially wanted. What is your preference, and why? Thanks.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Prepare for another loader war!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Yep, I am looking forward to a good battle. :lookout:


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Here's the one from a year ago. Let's see if much has changed.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...at-with-forklift-mast-or-without-vs-Hummerbee!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I'm not liking my swinger 100. Cant really turn on a dime like the bobcat. Hopefully the newer superbees are easier to work with.

The cost of a new bobcat plus a mast is more than a new swinger so:scratch: :scratch:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Bobcat skidsteer loader. "America's Skid Steer Loader"TM Because it's the only loader I know. I like my 1995 753 because it is easier to get into and out of than newer heavier models I have used. It does what I need it to do.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> Bobcat skidsteer loader. "America's Skid Steer Loader"TM Because it's the only loader I know. I like my 1995 753 because it is easier to get into and out of than newer heavier models I have used. It does what I need it to do.


Amen!


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I like my forklift because it's locally adapted. 
Going into year three; It's survivor stock!
No more trying to coddle along flimzy commercialy available stock.
All hybrid for me!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I have tried them all and I like them all. How's that for a diplomatic answer? Here's an interesting tidbit. I remember calculating that our NH skid steer consumed about 5 quarts of fuel per hour and thought that was pretty good. It was our main bee mover not that many years ago and we have around 800 hours on it. As a comparison a compact car weighing much less cruising down the highway will consume around two gallons per hour. I recently filled our Hummer and ran it for almost exactly 20 hours of unloading and scattering bees. It just never really worked out to get it fueled so I just kept watching the fuel gauge and running it and running it and running it. It took 11.3 gallons when I finally refilled it (I think it's a 12 gallon tank). That's only a little over two quarts per hour! If someone else told me that, I am not sure I would believe them but those were the numbers. Can a turbo charged Kubota diesel really run that efficiently? We have run them about 1,200 hours and oddly enough I had never really checked their fuel efficiency before because our rule is when filling a truck just top off the loader regardless of what the gauge shows, it's usually only a few gallons at a time and the hour meter isn't real easy to read so no one really paid any attention.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Bobcat skidsteer loader. "America's Skid Steer Loader"TM Because it's the only loader I know. I like my 1995 753 because it is easier to get into and out of than newer heavier models I have used. It does what I need it to do.


Yes indeed. Whether its the ideal bee machine is open to debate but if you don't know the story behind it, read up. 
http://www.bobcat.com/our_company/50th/products
Its an old American ingenuity story that surely Harry would appreciate. Uff-Da.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The ideal machine would be operated from the cab of my truck. 

I understand Bobcat has that option.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I'd like to hear this information also... Add to it the prices new/used for good measure?

How viable is it to use a tractor/front loader with forks?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

My 1995 753 Bobcat cost me $10,000.00 in the year 2000. Its trade in value.

How viable? Depends I guess. How much control does a tractor/front end loader have? How high can it reach? How tippy is it carrying 1,000 to 1,200 lbs across uneven terrain?


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> My 1995 753 Bobcat cost me $10,000.00 in the year 2000. Its trade in value.
> 
> How viable? Depends I guess. How much control does a tractor/front end loader have? How high can it reach? How tippy is it carrying 1,000 to 1,200 lbs across uneven terrain?


I guess my assumption would be just enough to get the bees on a trailer then send them to almonds for someone else to load/deal with... But maybe that's asking for problems. Assuming they were in a holding yard, I wouldn't need to worry much about the terrain. Not sure how high you have to lift the bees to double stack. I'm never done that, this is all research for me.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I can tell. (friendly jab. I know you can take it that way.) You have to be able to do more than dbl stack pallets of hives on the ground. A week and a half ago I set a pallet of a deep and a medium on the deck of a semi. That's 40, maybe 42, inches off the ground. Then I picked up a set of three pallets of story and a halfs and set that up on top of that pallet, which was well above my head height, so it must have been 6 1/2 to 7 feet off the ground. Then I had to square them up w/ the pallet on the deck.

Had I a mast I could have stacked that whole stack on the ground and then set it on the truck. But I don't.

I don't know the maximum height reach of my Bobcat but it must be around ten feet. W/ a full weight of 1,000 lbs it can easily get tippy even slightly going down hill towards the truck. I don't care how flat the terrain might look, it isn't as flat as it seems. Unless it is uphill to the trailer from both sides. Which is the best.

But I don't know what your circumstances are. Maybe you mean a flatbed trailer behind a small truck and not a semi.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't know/mean anything... *grins* I just speculated. My hives get loaded with a hand truck or by hand.. I'm just looking down the road so I can keep my eyes open at the random auctions that I attend.

If I see a skid steer at the auction for a good price, I might pick it up and use it to move flowers around the yard for my wife.. Until I'm using pallets.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Go to the groves and see what they use for unloading and spreading. When I was up in ME a cpl Springs ago I saw all sorts of machines. But mostly Bobcats. I really liked Hack's machine w/ the perminent tracks. Were I buying a new machine that's what I would get. And maybe a mast too.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

what about those moffit three wheel piggyback forklifts? are those any good?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe for the right rig, but what about all that weight on the tail of your truck?


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a 99' 751 Bobcat. Just recently bought an older 89' 743 Bobcat and took the Edwards mast off it and put it on my 751. Wish I would have put a mast on when I bought the machine. It is ten times easier to operate. That all being said, if I was buying a new machine it would definitely be a Hummerbee. Easy to operate, easy to get on and off, and they are much quicker and stable when moving over rough terrain. Just my .02


----------



## John Lockhart (Feb 13, 2005)

You know, there is no "best" forklift for everyone. Some guys have a lot more money to work with than others. Some guys like forklifts others do not. I for one, do not like skid steer lifts. They are way to "choppy" for me on rough ground. Every commercial beek I know runs some sort of Swinger-type machine. 
We started out building our own. (no money) We built one out of an old FJ40 Land cruiser, and another out of an old scout. We still have them both, but the Scout has not been used in years. We keep the Toyota running" just in case."
The first Swinger I bought was an old used 200. Used it for a long time, but it is way too big and heavy to haul around.(8000 lbs). We keep a bucket on it for dirt work most of the time, but can put forks on it quick if we have to use it for bees.
Then I bought an old Swinger 100 on E-bay for $4,000. Put a mast on it and rebuilt the engine. We have 14,000 hours on it now, and still us it. It leaks oil here and there, but it does not owe us a thing. May be the best money I ever spent.
Six years ago we bought a new Hummerbee turbo. It is way smoother and more powerful than the Swinger. I thought it was the best machine you could get. The down-side to them is the center joints are in now way up to the task of heavy use on that powerful a machine. Ours has 1100 hrs on it and the bottom joint has worn completely through. I know a beek who had one break in-two at 600 hrs. (and they are not as easy to change as they tell you) The other problem they have is the Hyd. system on them likes to blow up. This has happened to a bunch of them. Costs $2500 to fix. A&O does not have a solution for it other than to sell you new parts.
This year we bought a new Swinger K. It's as much nicer than the Hummer is than the Hummer is nicer than the 100. Super smooth, unreal powerful, and super comfortable. It gets my vote for the best of the best. (for now anyway)
But the bottom line is, sometimes you use what you can afford, not what you want.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

What was the price on the new Swinger?


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Swinger told me about $37k 5 months ago.


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

Does anybody with the swinger have any experience with how well swinger supports there product. ? I keep things for ever and need a parts and supply access when it gets old


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Regarding the longevity of the Hummer articulation joints. I own two of their machines, one with around 800 hours, another with around 400. Maybe I am just living lucky or maybe we just don't have enough hours on them yet but we have yet to have a problem with either of them. It is noteworthy that they recommend greasing them daily (I think). We carry a grease gun with each machine and use it pretty liberally.. The new Swingers are great machines as well , certainly very well built. Depending on how you use them they may be a better choice but lots of different machines at a range of prices will serve the purpose depending on your budget. If you are going to be moving in and out of orchards, though, a skid steer isn't the best choice unless it is fitted with a "crazy wheel" because they do tear the ground up and this dosent go over well with many orchard owners.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

does anyone have plans or directions on how to add the 5th wheel to the back of a bobcat? I have a local forklift mast available, but i was wondering how you attach it to the skidsteer?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Dave hackberry said he know of a souce. when I saw him at the mile to go work shop. One of the guys that does a lot of apples & blue berets liked his molfit.
David


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

David (Davey) Hackenburg Jr. I assume you mean the workshop in Medina,OH?


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

G B said:


> Does anybody with the swinger have any experience with how well swinger supports there product. ? I keep things for ever and need a parts and supply access when it gets old


Swinger support is top-notch, I brought my machine to them to have some alterations and they were great . They fixed hoses that were just showing some wear and really went thru the machine too make sure it was 100% . Mark at NMC is great he loves feedback and new ideas for the loaders. 

Hummerbee is basically just a knock-off of a Swinger 1600. They are pretty much made in someones garage. If Im going to spend 40k on a loader i like the comfort of knowing that the people that make them are the same ones that engineered them. 

As far as what to buy the new 1K 's have a Kabota in them , I guess Cummins couldn't meet the new emission standard or something. They are quicker and smoother kinda like a Formula 1 forklift. The hydraulics are quicker and more responsive . Custom colors and a joystick option make it a no brainer. 

A machine that is made by a company that makes equipment for the military , or something made in someones garage that has been reversed engineered from the company that you should have bought the machine from to begin with. Its your money ,do what you want.


----------



## John Lockhart (Feb 13, 2005)

I have to agree with everything Trevor said. At one time the Hummer was the best, but it's not now. And yes, the 2014 Swingers have a Kabota in them. I bought the last one they made with a Cummins engine. The reason is that they sell most of them to the military to use as front end loaders and they have to meet Cal. emission standards, and the new Cummins clean idle engine is not ready yet. They said they will go back to the Cummins when the new engine is ready.
Now that I own both of them, I would not pay anywhere near what a Hummerbee costs when I can buy a Swinger for just a bit more. I am sure we will wear the Hummer out some day, but I'm also sure the 1K will be running long after I'm gone. The 1K is just built that much better.
There is a shop in south Texas that works on guys broken Hummerbee's. This spring they had 9 of them sitting on the lot at the same time with blown up Hyd systems. That should tell you everything you need to know about them. I have not had any problems with mine yet, (other than the center joint) but every time I run it I "hear" all kinds of noises that sound like something about to break. You just get kind of jumpy when you know so many other guys have had problems. The darn thing may run forever, but I'll still be hearing noises every time I use it.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

I like the idea of this toy...









more pictures at: http://westerhoff-imkereibetriebe.de/raupenstapler-für-die-imkerei/


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks to Jim ,trevor and John for the posts on the swinger.GB


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

BernhardHeuvel said:


> I like the idea of this toy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone sell these things in the US?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Does anyone sell these things in the US?

The _Dingo _line of walk-behind utility machines sold by _Toro _can be equipped with forks.









Photo linked from here: http://69.94.102.103/general/tractors/dingo_forklift.html

According to that link, this compact unit is 34" wide and has a lifting capacity of 500 lbs.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Useful for moving one pallet of two story hives around the yard and maybe loading it on a low trailer.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes the Medina Oh work shop. Even for a side liner I learn a lot. I will most likely never do almond. But do some small local pollination contract
David


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

so do you know the name of the shop for the modifications?



My-smokepole said:


> Yes the Medina Oh work shop. Even for a side liner I learn a lot. I will most likely never do almond. But do some small local pollination contract
> David


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

No


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Seen the Toro style unit in action.... avoid them for a pro, slow, hard to manuver and limited working height.

I run a Moffit style and a 16' Topkick and I love it. They turn on a dime, no extra trailer, and 30 seconds to load it up. downside, need a big truck to handle them, and they don't handle a lot of mud real well......

You can find them cheap though... I pad 1500 for mine, and know a cpl guys that have beaters for around 3-5k.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

I knew a beekeeper who had one of these











http://www.projectequipment.ca/ramrodm1350miniskidsteer.html


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Looks like I'd be paying $5k-$15k for a skidsteer on ebay.

How about this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/4x4-Forklif...76?pt=Forklifts_Other_Lifts&hash=item1c38db81


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

One of those in a bee yard would be a bit like the proverbial bull in a china shop, and a beast to pull around. In all seriousness, though, 5,000 + lb. lift, 500 hours, $10,000??
Yo Keith! Just found something for ya to move all that sub around the place with.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> Yo Keith! Just found something for ya to move all that sub around the place with.


Ha...
Yeah know we have two electric forklifts in the shop that I wouldn't trade for anything, one's a 3000lb three wheel with a fifteen ft mast & the others a 5000lb lift. Both just plug into the same outlet, man those things are nice. I would recommend to anyone that does alot of shop work.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

westernbeekeeper said:


> Looks like I'd be paying $5k-$15k for a skidsteer on ebay.
> 
> How about this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/4x4-Forklif...76?pt=Forklifts_Other_Lifts&hash=item1c38db81


Used in Iraq or Afghanistan or both? That thing looks awfully heavy. Do you have a trailer heavily built enough to haul it around w/ you?


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> Used in Iraq or Afghanistan or both? That thing looks awfully heavy. Do you have a trailer heavily built enough to haul it around w/ you?


Ha ha ha! Great question, no clue. It would be heavy, and no I'm not even considering buying it. *chuckles* I was being a little facetious, like I too often am. Sorry!


----------

